# 147/471/741 Tritype - Triple Frustration/ Idealist



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Are you 147 tritype or considering this for your tritype?

What is it like being a 147/417/714 tritype?

How idealistic are you?
How frustrated are you?
Are you on a mission?

Etc.

Discuss anything you desire.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

I'll just answer this question, because I've discussed my frustration/idealism at length before.

**Are you on a mission?*

I don't have a conscious mission in mind.. though I've been waiting my entire life for freedom. Freedom to be myself, to express myself without fear of being rejected, and for once not fear negative consequences for my natural inclinations. Especially in my culture, being different is downright bad. There's this quote that's usually said for collectivistic cultures like mine: "The nail that sticks out gets hammered down". I guess that should give you an idea of what it's like, growing up somewhere where all the beliefs and values were so contrary to mine. Even within my own family, I can't be who I am without really negative reactions from both of my parents. 

I usually dislike sharing private stories like that on the forum, but the worst example that comes to mind was two years ago, my parents finding out I had been going over to my (ex) boyfriend's place. Naturally, they assumed the worst (in their eyes), which incidentally, was true. They called me names, my father even hit me, more than once. I don't hate him for it. I feel sad for him, his close mindedness and what it has done to both of us. It made me want to leave even more than I already wanted to. I didn't feel safe to be me.

This, and so many less drastic experiences, leaves me in a constant state of unhappiness with my current circumstances, and just.. waiting for my chance to live my own life. And that opportunity is finally there! I'm traveling around the beginning of August for grad school, and it feels too good to be true


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

kaleidoscope said:


> And that opportunity is finally there! I'm traveling around the beginning of August for grad school, and it feels too good to be true


Congrats!!!


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Animal said:


> Congrats!!!


Thank you! :kitteh:


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

kaleidoscope said:


> I'll just answer this question, because I've discussed my frustration/idealism at length before.
> 
> **Are you on a mission?*
> 
> ...


Not the tritype but I understand this, I was raised by an insane minister in my teens who insisted my body was sinful, banned me from my acting career at one point. My response was to strip to a bikini at sixteen, playing salome behind his back and make out with a severed head. I moved out the second it was legal. 

Years they manipulated people around me to punish me for doing this, I think it is really amazing you don't hate him and just feel sad for him. It shows what a merciful heart you possess. 

Glad you are getting free. Congratulations.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

LeoCat said:


> Not the tritype but I understand this, I was raised by an insane minister in my teens who insisted my body was sinful, banned me from my acting career at one point. My response was to strip to a bikini at sixteen, playing salome behind his back and make out with a severed head. I moved out the second it was legal.
> 
> Years they manipulated people around me to punish me for doing this, I think it is really amazing you don't hate him and just feel sad for him. It shows what a merciful heart you possess.
> 
> Glad you are getting free. Congratulations.


Ugh, I'm sorry you had to go through that. I wish I had the guts to make a statement like that, hahaha. It doesn't help that I felt like everyone around me would side with them. Thank you for saying that  I _did _feel a lot of anger at the very beginning. There was a point later on where my sister was arguing with them over something, and my mother said something to her like.. we already went through so much with your sister, so don't start. And I just lashed out at her. I couldn't stand them acting like this had affected _them _negatively. There was a moment of total silence - both weren't looking at me - and then my dad was like.. 'You're right. I should've thought about how you were doing. I'm sorry I never asked.'

I didn't need him to apologize officially, but I find it easy to let go once I feel someone's remorse. Perhaps my biggest regret though, was that I allowed it to affect me mentally. Even if my values are anything but conservative, I still feel guilt and shame when it comes to physical intimacy. Hopefully, leaving will ease a lot of that.


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

kaleidoscope said:


> Ugh, I'm sorry you had to go through that. I wish I had the guts to make a statement like that, hahaha. It doesn't help that I felt like everyone around me would side with them. Thank you for saying that  I _did _feel a lot of anger at the very beginning. There was a point later on where my sister was arguing with them over something, and my mother said something to her like.. we already went through so much with your sister, so don't start. And I just lashed out at her. I couldn't stand them acting like this had affected _them _negatively. There was a moment of total silence - both weren't looking at me - and then my dad was like.. 'You're right. I should've thought about how you were doing. I'm sorry I never asked.'
> 
> I didn't need him to apologize officially, but I find it easy to let go once I feel someone's remorse. Perhaps my biggest regret though, was that I allowed it to affect me mentally. Even if my values are anything but conservative, I still feel guilt and shame when it comes to physical intimacy. Hopefully, leaving will ease a lot of that.


Even that was brave of you. I know you don't like sharing your stories. But it truly helps heal and ease the dysfunction the heart carries.. the wounds in the spirit. Might want to consider trying it again. It seems like everytime I do.. something is released. Its very freeing!


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

kaleidoscope said:


> I'll just answer this question, because I've discussed my frustration/idealism at length before.
> 
> **Are you on a mission?*
> 
> I don't have a conscious mission in mind.. though I've been waiting my entire life for freedom. Freedom to be myself, to express myself without fear of being rejected, and for once not fear negative consequences for my natural inclinations. Especially in my culture, being different is downright bad. There's this quote that's usually said for collectivistic cultures like mine:* "The nail that sticks out gets hammered down".* I guess that should give you an idea of what it's like, growing up somewhere where all the beliefs and values were so contrary to mine. Even within my own family, I can't be who I am without really negative reactions from both of my parents.


That quote hit me hard. :/

What sort of life do you envision when you are free?


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm not completely sure of my gut type but I do relate to the typical frustrations of all three types: I always feel that something is missing inside of me and my life won't take off until I find out what that is - 4. I feel that I am never really satisfied and nothing really ever makes me happy in the present - 7. I am really irritated that people and the rest of the world don't behave the way I think they should. The lack of concern for human rights, endangered wildlife and the overall incompetence and overall laziness of people in power who could make a difference, drives me crazy!

@kaleidoscope and @LeoCat, I really feel for you both. I was always made to feel by my late mother and most of my extended family that my pain didn't count; that nothing I could ever go through could ever compare with the hardships that they suffered. They considered me to be a parasitic ingrate and as a result I was and still am consumed with survivor guilt - as if I didn't deserve to even be alive.


OP - you neglected to mention 174 and yes, I am a secret typo fascist in my real life. :kitteh:


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

> What is it like being a 147/417/714 tritype?


Above all, I want my inner vision to become something tangible, real. That's where the frustration begins. I get hyper-perfectionist about small issues and very very picky with everything. But I want my outside world to be just like the inside one. 

I am always dissatisfacted with the present moment, and I spend 24 hours per day idealizing my future. I live in my own fantasy where everything is possible. But in reality I just found obstacles and fights, so again this contributes a lot to my inner frustration. 

One thing that stands out from this tritype, specially from my point of view, is that it's a darker one. Even 7s from this tritype may relate to darkness, indulging in their own pain as an attempt of running from the inner world. So, as a consequence, people from this tritype, I believe, may be very creative, idealistic, romantic and somewhat dark and mysterious.


----------



## superbundle (Nov 29, 2012)

I relate so much to what @kaleidoscope wrote. I don't like sharing stories.. if I do, I usually end up deleting them (although anything on the internet can't be deleted forever..) Maybe there's a part of me who just has given up on people understanding me or fear that no one will understand or a mix.

My father also happens to be extremely close-minded. And at one point, I sort of semi-forgived him, until he kept pissing me off, so now I'm just ignoring him after I escaped my house a few times.. There's always drama and then I get blamed for all of it blah blah blah. Both my parents can't own up to their own emotions and suffering, won't let go of resentments blah blah blah. I'm so tired of it. And the entire, not feeling like it's safe to be who I am, because when I do, somehow, they find a way to shut me down or shut me up. Living with them is pretty much suicide. It's like I'm more than dead, I'm dead and suffering.

Btw @kaleidoscope .. how's your trip? How do you feel being away from home? Because I'm thinking of moving out.. except I'm hesitant as to how much it'll change how frustrated I am at home.. On one hand I might feel better but on the other I still have no idea what I'm going to do with my life.. I know I'm artistic bent.. I'll be attending college in the fall, but I might just move, so I'll be missing college. If anyone else has an advice.. And I mean, people who are 147.. I'm sx/sp too, so it's not easy to drop the passionately resentful thing towards my parents. I just really want to be on my own. I feel like they're such drags.. but could that just be my so last instinct? I know it doesn't _sound_ like a smart thing to do. I may just be suffering from the lack of meaning in my life. 

Sorry for this long stupid post. I hate posting long things. And I might just delete this too..


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

SummerSwitch said:


> I relate so much to what @_kaleidoscope_ wrote. I don't like sharing stories.. if I do, I usually end up deleting them (although anything on the internet can't be deleted forever..) Maybe there's a part of me who just has given up on people understanding me or fear that no one will understand or a mix.


Yes, I feel the same way. I also have a big imagination so I can just imagine someone laughing at what I wrote or dismissing it and rolling their eyes. I probably shouldn't feel this way or care at all, but I can't help it. People will read, and people ultimately judge.



> My father also happens to be extremely close-minded. And at one point, I sort of semi-forgived him, until he kept pissing me off, so now I'm just ignoring him after I escaped my house a few times.. There's always drama and then I get blamed for all of it blah blah blah. Both my parents can't own up to their own emotions and suffering, won't let go of resentments blah blah blah. I'm so tired of it. And the entire, not feeling like it's safe to be who I am, because when I do, somehow, they find a way to shut me down or shut me up. Living with them is pretty much suicide. It's like I'm more than dead, I'm dead and suffering.


You know, it just occurred to me that ever since I graduated from high school, I have spent all my time.. waiting, and waiting for my real life to start. Life with my parents didn't even feel like living, I was just going through the motions. And just hoping for that moment where I get to break free and can finally live my life. I lost a lot doing that, I became more isolated, I was unhappy, but I stuck it out and now it's finally happening.



> Btw @_kaleidoscope_ .. how's your trip? How do you feel being away from home? Because I'm thinking of moving out.. except I'm hesitant as to how much it'll change how frustrated I am at home.. On one hand I might feel better but on the other I still have no idea what I'm going to do with my life.. I know I'm artistic bent.. I'll be attending college in the fall, but I might just move, so I'll be missing college. If anyone else has an advice.. And I mean, people who are 147.. I'm sx/sp too, so it's not easy to drop the passionately resentful thing towards my parents. I just really want to be on my own. I feel like they're such drags.. but could that just be my so last instinct? I know it doesn't _sound_ like a smart thing to do. I may just be suffering from the lack of meaning in my life.


I haven't traveled yet actually, I will in a month and a half, but I can already tell you that getting everything ready is already so refreshing. Everything prior to that has just been so stagnant, days blurring together.. I don't want to live like that. My parents are naturally unhappy at the thought of their first child leaving, and part of me will miss them I am sure, but I also feel so elated and I'm so looking forward to the freedom. It's everything I've been hoping for, for as long as I can remember. 

My advice to you: don't just leave. Find a way for you to sustain yourself without needing their help. I found a graduate assistant position in my program that allows me to study there for free (almost), and I wouldn't have it any other way. So find your passion in life; picture yourself in 10 years and follow that dream. Look for jobs, or assistantships/scholarships. There is always a way. It means you have to be patient - which is so hard when you're a triple-frustration type by the way! - but it is so worth it. Trust me.


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

kaleidoscope said:


> Yes, I feel the same way. I also have a big imagination so I can just imagine someone laughing at what I wrote or dismissing it and rolling their eyes. I probably shouldn't feel this way or care at all, but I can't help it. People will read, and people ultimately judge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you're back?

Anyway to answer the OP, I considered 147 but my head fix is most assuredly 5w4.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

The Scorched Earth said:


> So you're back?


Only cause I ran out of the good stuff. 


* *


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

*Are you 147 tritype or considering this for your tritype?*
Pretty sure - I might have a 6w7 instead of 7w6, but I doubt it. (Haha, and that's exactly what 6s do. :tongue

*What is it like being a 147/417/714 tritype?*

I have a super idealized world view. I want everything to be perfect, but _my _perfect. I live in a constant fantasy and because so little of it has actually come true, I'm simultaneously cynical and optimistic at the same time. 

I have so many dreams and things that I want to accomplish that I'm really afraid that I'm going to die when I still have a large bucket list. For example, I want to become an author, I want to be in a band, I want to live in a foreign country for a year, I want to learn at least five different languages, etc. I can envision it and it's all wonderful, but I'm so afraid that it won't come true that I don't even try.

*How idealistic are you?*






*How frustrated are you?*
Very super frustrated, enough that I go into Fi/Ne/1w2/so-dominant anger mode. I observe politics and watch political satire like The Daily Show and I do think they're funny, but not without the palpable anger I feel at how people in power don't fucking do their jobs correctly. You can make such a wonderful contributions being a politician but a lot of it is self-aggrandizing bullshit aimed not to help people. And I love punk music despite its sometimes shabby musicianship - The Clash and Rage Against the Machine get me in a tizzy!

Ultimately I believe that change has to happen constantly. There needs to be constant changes to the world to be constant improvement, and right now due to petty reasons the world is stuck in a sort of limbo. On one hand, life is arguably better than it has ever been, but on the other, we use technology primarily entertainment purposes (not unlike PerC, cough cough hypocrite alert) instead of what they could be used for, which is helping people.

The world could be an amazing place if only we made it so.

*Are you on a mission?*

Oh yeaaaahhh


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'll have to ask my mom. She's a 1-4-7.


----------



## Watercolourful (Jan 12, 2013)

Are you 147 tritype or considering this for your tritype?

714 or 741.

What is it like being a 147/417/714 tritype?

I don't know how to answer this. It just feels like being me, I guess. Um... I guess it's like.... I want to save the world, but this world isn't worth saving, so I made up my own world and that's where I live.
How idealistic are you?

Very.

How frustrated are you?

More than I am idealistic.

Are you on a mission?

Maybe, but I dunno what my mission is.

Discuss anything you desire. 

I think I'll return to this thread later.


----------



## WildChild (Jul 9, 2013)

I feel self conscious when describing myself because I'm never sure if I'm truly portraying the truth. I wrote the following with the idea of being informative. 



Animal said:


> *Are you 147 tritype or considering this for your tritype?*
> 7 4 1 or 7 1 4, not sure what the difference between the two is. Probably 7 1 4 as I don't usually wallow in negative thoughts.
> More info for insight into what I've written: 7w8, 1w9, 4w3 - not so sure about the 1w9 wing thou. Sx So
> 
> ...


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

WildChild said:


> I feel self conscious when describing myself because I'm never sure if I'm truly portraying the truth.


I know exactly what you mean. I get so frustrated with self-reporting. "Who I am" should speak for itself! This website has forced me to describe myself and it's so confusing.. it changes by the day, depending on my feelings - not because I'm lying, but because it feels different each day from the inside... rrg. 

It's been a really helpful exercise for my writing, though.


----------



## Baby Spidey (Jun 4, 2012)

edit: meeehhhhh!!!!


----------

